

A list of things that were true on August 27, 2001 - mootothemax
http://mezzoblue.com/archives/2010/01/12/older_than/

======
maxklein
* 911 was an emergency code

* Twitter was something birds did

* A tablet was something a doctor gave you

* Touchscreen meant using a stylus

* We were all excited about part 2 and 3 of the Matrix coming out

* Napster, Gnutella were what was happening. Bittorrent was not yet there

* You were reading slashdot

~~~
mortenjorck
* It was pretty cool that your new phone's number display was not only dot-matrix but could do 4 shades of gray

* Your entire office was full of bulky CRTs and a 15" flat panel cost more than a 21" tube

* Windows XP offered a better user experience than OS X

~~~
jcl
* Every new piece of electronics had an eye-melting blue LED power indicator. This was considered extremely cool at the time.

------
jgrahamc
I'm I alone in finding the last one moving? The thought that Pioneer 10 is out
there but we can't hear it anymore is sad.

~~~
borism
Interesting, but we still can hear Voyagers and Voyager 1 is much farther away
than Pioneer 10:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_program#Powering_down>

~~~
Sukotto
I'm more worried about Voyager coming back

~~~
mortenjorck
With a threatening message engraved on it in an exotic, indecipherable
alphabet?

~~~
sailormoon
If it's indecipherable, how do you know it's threatening?

~~~
derefr
Angry eyebrows.

------
ericb
I'd like to see tech/medical breakthrough lists. I try to remember how fast
things are changing, but aside from some flashy phones, I'm having trouble
feeling in awe of the last decade at the moment. Anyone have any links?

------
Agathos
"The Petronas Towers were the tallest skyscrapers in the world."

Only if you count unoccupied, decorative spires.

------
hasanove
So much happened... and only DOW survived almost unchanged

~~~
joshfinnie
I have to say that is a very skewed statement. What the DOW has done in the
past ten years to basically end up in the same spot is amazing! Though it is
very interesting to note!

------
edw519
There was no hacker news.

(I don't even remember what I would have been doing instead.)

~~~
yan
Reading slashdot?

~~~
sophacles
All the cool kids were on kur5hin :P

------
idleworx
Things that were true on August 27, 2001,

I wasn't posting silly comments on HN.

------
theycallmemorty
"Charley, Ivan, Jeanne, Katrina, Dean, and Ike were not names associated with
weather."

With the exception of Katrina this is still true.

~~~
aminuit
Unless you live or have loved ones who live anywhere near The Gulf Coast, in
which case it is very much true.

------
joe_the_user
I don't get it,

This is mostly a list of things that are current now but weren't current then.
It makes it sound like 2001 was like today except missing a few things. But I
know people filled their days just as fully in those distant days as they do
today. What did they fill them with?

I would like to see a list of the _positive_ assumptions people had then that
aren't around any more.

~~~
nfnaaron
"But I know people filled their days just as fully in those distant days as
they do today. What did they fill them with?"

Yes, they filled their days, but it took longer.

